# Draft thread



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Draft thread: Howard #1*

Howard it is


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Could Okafor possibly slip to us? Do we pick him if he does?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Magic were spooked


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

surprise, surprise!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I surprised Charlotte is till on the clock, only 1:20 left


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bobbie takes Emeka


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Okay, now we're on the clock, this is where it gets interesting. If we pick Gordon I'm going to be very dissappointed.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I knew it 

As soon as they made up their mind about TMac .. it was always going to be Dwight Howard if TMac was gone 

Bickerstaff probably knew this which is why he made the deal with the Clips to get Okafor


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

If Iggy is a must have you take him here.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Charlotte couldn't have gotten any luckier.

... 3 minutes till we know what's up... no word of trades.

My prediction is Gordon.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man, Vitale is way too obsessed with college players.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

that means pierce will not be coming any time soon. i dont really care though, i hope paxson listens to my idea and get gordon+harrington out of this draft.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Chicago takes Gordon


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben!


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

GOOD! i knew all along that the bulls will pick gordon at no.3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

NEW meaning to Bennie the Bull


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Great, another point guard. How about we wrap it up with 7th pick by taking a power forward.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iggy or Snyder at 7 and we are going to have a fun team to watch for the first time in 6 years.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Good deal. I think he's probably the biggest impact player in this draft. And even more than a SF, we need impact. He's not 6'7, but nothings perfect.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Livingston pick means Bulls will have a choice for sure between two of Iggy, Deng, Snyder, and Jackson.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mavs are stuck t 5 it appears.

#5 is Devin Harris???

WTF


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Harris pick means Bulls will have a choice for sure between THREE of Iggy, Deng, Snyder, and Jackson.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Devin Harris to Dallas...hmmm


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Paxson has to be bummed that all his choices for another PG are being taken ahead of #7


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng or Iggy is on the board for us for sure... let's take one of them and call it a day... I don't care which.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Harris pick means Bulls will have a choice for sure between THREE of Iggy, Deng, Snyder, and Jackson.


Good chices IMO


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Childress pick means Bulls will have a choice for sure between all four of Iggy, Deng, Snyder, and Jackson.

Iggy or Deng!

If Pax takes Jackson, it'll be a really bad sign.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Do you guys think picking Ben Gordon means one of Gordon, Crawford or Hinrich will be traded?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Childers at 6th.

All 4 still on board - trade down to 10-11th!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I want Iggy or Deng... 

Don't screw this up.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Childress goes 6.

"Suns" are on the clock now, lets see where we go with this.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

We have to pick Iggy, we limited ourselves at the 2-guard spot by drafting Gordon. Deng can not play SG, Iggy can play PG, SG and SF so he gives us that versatility and covers up the fact that Gordon is too short to play SG.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another Duke bust?

Hellaciously great pick.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

My guy!

Deng is a bull. 

I suppose he could still be traded down to Philly at 9... I've heard they were high on him.

John Salmons and Iggy for Deng?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

DEEEENGGGGG!!!!!! GORDON AND DENG, THE BULLS ARE BACK IN TOWN!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

WOW.......
Chicago gets a steal at picking Deng at #7.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon and deng? sounds good to me!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Bulls roster right now is a whole lot of wait and see.

Good luck.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Deng at 7 is not bad IMO!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Great draft Pax 

Props 

Deng was my guy and I was sure he would be taken at #3 ..but I applaud the pick of Gordon at #3 

This guy is for real


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Gordon and deng? sounds good to me!


Agreed, TBF. Deng wasn't my first choice, but you can't go wrong!
Especially at #7.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> DEEEENGGGGG!!!!!! GORDON AND DENG, THE BULLS ARE BACK IN TOWN!


Really?

We haven't played yet....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I was ready to rename the "fire paxson" club to "tar and feather paxson" club. But everything can change in the blink of a deng.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: 

"The Toronto Raptors select Rafael Araujo"
...
*silence*
"Whaaaat?"

:laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

wow Araujo at 8 to raptors - Iggy still on board!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Another Duke bust?
> 
> Hellaciously great pick.



Maybe we could let him play a game first, you know, before we write him off? Just a thought....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The way this draft is going, Iggy will be the Bulls' 2nd round pick at 38.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we could let him play a game first, you know, before we write him off? Just a thought....


Make no doubt about it, I am exstatic about getting Deng.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Iggy joins AI

there goes our 38th DaBullz


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Make no doubt about it, I am exstatic about getting Deng.


i m not i want harrington +gordon out of this draft.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Gordan and Deng didn't look disappointed when we drafted them did they?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I was ready to rename the "fire paxson" club to "tar and feather paxson" club. But everything can change in the blink of a deng.



basghetttttiiiii!!!

:laugh: 

i'm really surprised Pax took Deng, but I am not vexed. 

not at all.

good draft pax.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, I'm not sold on Gordon, but I can't complain. We've got the potential to be quite a lot better. Our minutes are filled in the backcourt and we've now got a solid option at the 3


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

I think we should trade the Deng pick for Harrington. I'd love to find a way to get rid of TC for another quality 2 also . . . But I think even if we keep both we have done pretty well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am thrilled we got Deng. My only reservations are that we've not had great success with Duke players and that he's only got a year of college ball (he's on the young side). 

If he can just hold down the SF spot, we're going to be very happy with him. If he reaches his full potential, we're going to LOVE the guy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jackson picked by Cleveland. Going to indy?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Good draft Pax!

I think the hole thing with Suns was simply cause Pax thought Ben is the best player in the draft and did not want to pass on him.
But he still knew we must adress the sf position - traded for 7th - took the sf everyone thought a month ago was a lock at 3 for bulls!

I'm not concerned about the backcourt size it's toughness that matters and both Ben and Kirk have it.It is an advantage as much as disadvantage imo.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

yes. 99% luke is gone to indy.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm also not sold on Gordon, and I'm especially not sold on a Hinrich-Gordon backcourt. 

I think Iggy would have been a hundred times better, since he can cover the 1-2-3 spots. Gordon is a 1, and Deng is a 3 or even a 4, we better re-sign Crawford or else I see this draft as a disappointment. We still have a gaping hole at the 2, and Iggy would have covered that completely.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Swift stolen from Ainge - goes to Sonics:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Swift at #12

Probably not a horrible pick... I like him, but he's not gonna help them much in the immediate future


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stern announced the Washington/Dallas deal went through. He hasn't announced the Phoenix/Bulls deal yet.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Telfair at 13th!!! ahead of Jameer!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Humphries is the new Karl Malone for Jazz - I'm sure Sloan loves the guy!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Humphries is a nice pick at 14


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Humphries is a nice pick at 14


Awesome pick. Utah is a class A franchise.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Any chance Pax and the Bulls make a trade before all is said and done tonight? 
Your thoughts...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Any chance Pax and the Bulls make a trade before all is said and done tonight?
> Your thoughts...


Kinda doubt it. Seems like we would have heard about it by now.

Kirk Snyder is still out there... I don't think we've got anything to trade for him though. Too bad, 'cause he seems like he'll be a nice player.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Al is what was left for Ainge - but a good pick!

I think he wanted Swift.

Jazz just picked Snyder and IMO have had the best draft compared to the picks they had - awsome draft!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Any chance Pax and the Bulls make a trade before all is said and done tonight?
> Your thoughts...


Well, I think lineup wise the Pierce trade still makes sense. If you took Gordon, Chandler, and filler for pierce, you have a 1,2,3 of of Kirk, Pierce, and Deng, with Crawford's situation looking uncertain. Still, I don't expect it.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Man, Utah is just nasty now. With Humphries and Snyder to go along with Harpring, Kirilienko, and coached by Sloan. Man, that team will just flat out punch you in the teeth. Yikes.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Bilas slamming Josh Smith! Ouch!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Doc Rivers didn't sound like a man about to trade Paul Pierce 

JR Smith might be nice for the Hornets


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and ESPN playing Cheap Trick "I want you to want me" over the still unselected Jameer Nelson...that was kinda cruel.

 :no:


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

anyone else like what utah has done? kris sounds like he'll be a beast and synder paired up with kirilenko should be a nice defensive duo.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

God, Vitale is excruciating. 

Someone mail him a bag of flaming poop.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

This ESPN doing the NBA draft is a disaster.

Dickie V. keeps ranting about how great college basketball is.

There's no EA Sports NBA Live Commercials.

The commentators are all stiffs reading off the nbadraft.net profiles as their analysis.

Well, at least this draft is moving fast.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> anyone else like what utah has done? kris sounds like he'll be a beast and synder paired up with kirilenko should be a nice defensive duo.


No one is gonna want to play them, that's for sure.


-------------------

Dorrell Wright at 19??

What's up with that.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Dorell to join Wade - quite a future for Heat!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> God, Vitale is excruciating.
> 
> Someone mail him a bag of flaming poop.


Really. I don't know why they keep going back to him. He sounds like a damn broken record, you'd think with all of this time to prepare for the draft, he would have thought of something interesting to say.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Varejau,Ramos still on board

Jazz pick Pavel - don't pick Monya??!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Khryapa ahead of Monya!

is this pick going to Blazers??


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pavel the Pod Person goes to Utah.

It wouldn't be the draft without Utah taking a stiff... Pod Person, Borchardt, Jarron Collins


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Pavel the Pod Person goes to Utah.
> 
> It wouldn't be the draft without Utah taking a stiff... Pod Person, Borchardt, Jarron Collins


If u're a stiff atleast be 7-5


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I think Pavel is going to be a dud, but he's a pretty good pick at 21, IMO. A guy that size with some skill at 21 is a pretty good gamble. Surprised they didn't take Monya with any of their picks though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> If u're a stiff atleast be 7-5


It doesn't hurt to be a pod person either.

Utah may have had the best draft of anyone.

They still haven't announced the Bulls/Suns trade. They just announced Nelson to Magic for a future first. What's up with that?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Delonte West? Just horrible.

Tony Allen... much better.

Ainge is going to try to field a team entirely of shooting guards to play Pax's team of nothing but point guards. We need to play out the string and pick one in the second round to fill out our team though.

Celtics: West, Allen, Pierce, Davis, Welsch
vs. 
Bulls: Pargo, Hinrich, Gordon, Crawford, Duhon(?)


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Alright, let's make a list of guys who are still available that might slip to our second round pick.

Kevin Martin
Donta Smith
Beno Udrih
Sasha Vujacic
Ha Seung Jin
PJ Ramos

Can anybody think of anyone else?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, scatch Kevin Martin.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

David Harrison and Ales Chan are still there... and Andre Emmitt


Pod Person to the Mavs


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers take Vujacic

Not a bad pick


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

A good pick indeed. 

Chris Duhon and Anderson Varejeao are two other names. 

I forgot about Andre Emmitt. I wouldn't mind taking him at all with #39.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng Gai will probably be out there... we need all the Deng we can get!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

A Center to Pacers - Harrison.

Varejau and Ramos slip to 2nd round


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, that's the end of the first round. 

Ha Seung Jin, Donta Smith, Anderson Varajeo, Chris Duhon, PJ Ramos, and Andre Emmitt are still there. I'm hoping for Varajeo myself. (Crossing fingers).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, no one had Ramos falling so far... I bet the Magic grab him at 30


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good thing they picked Varejao... if Dwight Howard, Juwan Howard, and Drew Gooden all get hurt he'll be able to jump right in and not miss a beat.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

We cant call it a day (or a Draft) without taking a PF before. Who is out there?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

They're talking like the Bulls own 31, yet they say the Bulls got two 1st round picks. And they haven't announced the trade for #7 yet.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Good thing they picked Varejao... if Dwight Howard, Juwan Howard, and Drew Gooden all get hurt he'll be able to jump right in and not miss a beat.


I dont know if he is coming to the States next season. I dont think so.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good thing they picked Varejao... if Dwight Howard, Juwan Howard, and Drew Gooden all get hurt he'll be able to come in and they won't miss a beat. :|


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> They're talking like the Bulls own 31, yet they say the Bulls got two 1st round picks. And they haven't announced the trade for #7 yet.


Yeah, that's wierd. 

And we just picked Vroman, who was clearly one of our guys.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Humbug.

Jackson Vroman?

Blech. This is a very, very Paxsonesque pick, and I mean that in a bad way.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Vroman was a Paxson target, but we traded the #31 as part of the #7 Trade. So, unless there is more to come, Vroman is now a Phoenix Sun.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's wierd.
> ...


Maybe our cash considerations were given in lieu of the 31 pick?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

More likely the ESPN guys just don't know what the hell they're talking about.

They suck some serious ***.

The Suns trade is now official... just announced.

Vroman, Cash, and a future 1st to the Suns for Deng.

I guess they were just waiting to take the pick in the 2nd round to announce the trade.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, Smith is gone. I'm hoping Pax surprises me and does something sexy with #39 and takes some euro with an unpronouncable name that I've never heard of.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Rights to Pavel to Dallas for future pick

rights to Jameer to Magic for future pick

our 7th pick trade ain't writen down yet

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2004/news/story?page=trades


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

the trade is OFFICIAL now...

DENG is a CHICAGO BULL


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rosenthall</b>!
> Well, Smith is gone. I'm hoping Pax surprises me and does something sexy with #39 and takes some euro with an unpronouncable name that I've never heard of.


Ha Seung-Jin


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ales Chan or Will Perdue's boy Ha Seung-Jin are looking like possibilities.

I bet it's a laughing matter for us if Ha's still on the board.

The Magic take Burks to go with Nelson and Tyron Lue... what the he double hockey sticks is Weisbrod thinking? Oh...

we're on the clock


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, we can never have too many PG's, right?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm speechless.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

haha, so predictable. I'm just waiting for the "I have a trade to announce, the Bulls have traded rights to Luol Deng to the Orlando Magic for Drew Gooden and Juwan Howard"

Then we'd have so much talent at the PG and PF spots, genius! 

PS - Sorry I'm still pissed about the Gordon pick, and probably will be for a good week or two. :upset:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

In case you can hear it but aren't sure where it's coming from, the sound of bags being packed is coming from Jamal Crawford's house.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

On the other hand.......we had three picks in this draft and we didn't get A SINGLE POWER FORWARD!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Who was drafted?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

And to think I was thinking of removing my name from the fire Paxson list......


Does this Hinrich can kiss his rear good bye? LOL



Duhon - What a waste...Wasn't even expected to be drafted.

You Kim and Chan there and don't take a flyer or send them overseas.

I guess on the bright side is none of have to show up next year for the draft - No picks for us for Paxson to screw up.

Gordon - Open minded on
Deng - Like and understand that
Duhon - Crap...

Drafting Duhon is a wasted pick or drafting Gordon was a waste.

We don't need four PG's - Hinrich, Gordon, Pargo and now Duhon.
Even if you believe Gordon or Hinrich can hold down the SG you could've had Sato over Duhon. Come on......Pax, pull your head out of the "big programs".


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh...

I'm pretty stunned too.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

How do you draft Ben Gordon AND Chris Duhan.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Are the Bulls still going to go after Majauscus?
(sp)


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

um, I'm pretty sure PAX drafted GORDON with the intention to play SG.

if not, HINRICH shouldn't be happy at all.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Emmet traded to Grizzs for future 2nd

Did West score again???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duhon was a good will pick. I don't think he makes the team.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Burks also traded to Grizzs for cash considerations


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm very happy overall. 

Duhon is a waste but no biggie. He can't shoot.

Blast me but Deng will be just fine thank you very much.

Spots 5,4,3 and 1* are filled NOW for the future. 80% done that's marvelous.

*I don't know if KH or BG man the 1 long term but it will be one of them. I suspect it will be BG with KH being traded. BG is to Paxson what Jayson Williams was to Krause.

It's just defensive suicide at the 2 to commit KH to the role of primary defender of the 2 spot. Backup minutes, eh but tolerable. 

The 2 is wide open and the player isn't here yet for the long run. I suspect it will be a veteran. Ray Allen is my guess. JC's BYC will end next summer and Allen's deal ends this coming season. His max salary may be big enough to accelerate the process and get the deal done this year despite JC's BYC. I'd be happy with a guy like Pietrus or Iggy with JC swinging @ 1/2 but suspect Paxson would like to "season" the lineup a bit. JC,KH,ER for Jesus Shuttlesworth? Can't run the #'s until JC signs.

JC NEEDS to be re-signed! This is mandatory!


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

JC is gone. Stop deluding yourselves. We're not paying $6-7 mill to keep him to backup Hinrich and Gordon. Can you say ERob Part Deux?

Duhon is a lock to make the team. We will need a reliable backup PG. Even if he's not a shooter/scorer, do you really need him to be? I'll take a guy who's a top notch passer and defender as a backup PG any day of the week. His ability to push the ball also helps our 2nd unit. Can't argue with his toughness and competitiveness either, something Crawford never quite understood.

RIP Jamal


----------

